# Recommend a decent value integrated washing machine



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

Annoyingly our integrated washing machine packed up a couple of days ago (literally smoke was coming out from it!).
It seems like the bearing have come has the drum makes a grinding sound when spinning by hand.

The brand was 'Hoover' 8kg and about 3.5 years old (cost around £320 at the time).
It seems like Hoover is now just a brand name for Candy?

Any recommendations on a half decent replacement?
It's got to be integrated, a well known brand with good reliability but the sticking point will be the price.
I can't really justify/afford anything more than £400.

Is it better to stick to a 7kg load over an 8kg in terms of noticeable reliability?

The annoying thing is no retail/delivery company will bring it into the kitchen and install it (and take the old one away) during this Covid19 situation!


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Take a virtual trip to Which magazine, they are pretty good at telling it as it is, I find membership is well worth it!! :thumb:


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Our integrated model is a Hotpoint BHWM149. I picked this one because it was advertised as being quiet - this was important as it lives in the kitchen rather than a utility room. I can confirm it's really quiet and we're happy with it. I think the model may have been discontinued now. The BIWMHG71484 looks about the nearest.


----------



## THE CHAMP (Aug 1, 2008)

A cheap machine is cheap for a reason the quality of all the parts will be selected to meet a price point you will not get a premium quality machine for just £400. How often has the machine that has just gone wrong been used as i think if it has been used 3 times a week for 3 and a half years it has not done bad. There are not to many cars that you could run for 3.5 years without any type of maintanace that dont give any trouble. If you think it is just the bearings just replacce the bearings and save yourself the expense of a new machine


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

THE CHAMP said:


> A cheap machine is cheap for a reason the quality of all the parts will be selected to meet a price point you will not get a premium quality machine for just £400. How often has the machine that has just gone wrong been used as i think if it has been used 3 times a week for 3 and a half years it has not done bad. There are not to many cars that you could run for 3.5 years without any type of maintanace that dont give any trouble. If you think it is just the bearings just replacce the bearings and save yourself the expense of a new machine


While I don't disagree with what you say, i'm not expecting a premium quality machine at £400, just the best quality machine for my budget.

I did consider to replace the bearings myself, but it doesn't seem very straightforward going by some of the youtube video guides!

We had a Hotpoint machine many years ago that lasted for ages, but the Hotpoint machine we got afterwards lasted half as long!
Not sure if that was just a dodgy machine or that Hotpoint's quality dropped massively.

Are Zanussi or Whirlpool any good?


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

I was under the impression a lot of these common brands are all made by the same company and were basically the same machine but with a branding change?


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

ollienoclue said:


> I was under the impression a lot of these common brands are all made by the same company and were basically the same machine but with a branding change?


That wouldn't surprise me.
I know Hoover is just a brand under Candy & AEG is a brand under Electrolux


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

I found the reviews of the John Lewis website quite helpful in the main 

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

THE CHAMP said:


> A cheap machine is cheap for a reason the quality of all the parts will be selected to meet a price point you will not get a premium quality machine for just £400. How often has the machine that has just gone wrong been used as i think if it has been used 3 times a week for 3 and a half years it has not done bad. There are not to many cars that you could run for 3.5 years without any type of maintanace that dont give any trouble. If you think it is just the bearings just replacce the bearings and save yourself the expense of a new machine


I'd disagree to an extent.

We had a top end Neff integrated washing machine in our new build a few years ago, it lasted all of 4yrs before it got the point where we replaced it for a cheaper brand, Beko to be exact.

6yrs on, it's never missed a beat

The Neff drier though bought at the same time as the washing machine is still going strong.


----------



## THE CHAMP (Aug 1, 2008)

nbray67 said:


> I'd disagree to an extent.
> 
> We had a top end Neff integrated washing machine in our new build a few years ago, it lasted all of 4yrs before it got the point where we replaced it for a cheaper brand, Beko to be exact.
> 
> ...


What people dont understand that these machines work very hard day in day out. Most people do not weigh the load they put in the machine and overload them which in turn will add more load to the machine and more vibrations which will in time take its toll on either the bearings or the electronics.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

THE CHAMP said:


> What people dont understand that these machines work very hard day in day out. Most people do not weigh the load they put in the machine and overload them which in turn will add more load to the machine and more vibrations which will in time take its toll on either the bearings or the electronics.


I get that but believe me when I say it wasn't worked hard, no harder than the Beko we currently run that's outlived it by 50% already.

We don't overload, wash on the most economical cycles so that machine/parts are working to a minimum etc... and we only wash 2 loads a week, once a week.

Said Neff washer was quite Naff in terms of longevity/build.


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

THE CHAMP said:


> What people dont understand that these machines work very hard day in day out. Most people do not weigh the load they put in the machine and overload them which in turn will add more load to the machine and more vibrations which will in time take its toll on either the bearings or the electronics.


That maybe the case but that would be the fault of the user not sticking to the load limits wouldn't it and not necessarily poor build quality?


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

THE CHAMP said:


> What people dont understand that these machines work very hard day in day out. Most people do not weigh the load they put in the machine and overload them which in turn will add more load to the machine and more vibrations which will in time take its toll on either the bearings or the electronics.


I'd disagree too, we've always had the cheaper washing machines, ours get hammered with family of 4 and the dogs stuff plus my work clothes. We're on our 2nd in 15yrs and no sign of this one packing up. Not bad for approx £200 each.


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

Darlofan said:


> I'd disagree too, we've always had the cheaper washing machines, ours get hammered with family of 4 and the dogs stuff plus my work clothes. We're on our 2nd in 15yrs and no sign of this one packing up. Not bad for approx £200 each.


What brand machine do you currently have?

Thanks


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

kh904 said:


> What brand machine do you currently have?
> 
> Thanks


Indesit.


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

After a bit of research on the net I came across this washing machine from 'Blomberg'

https://markselectrical.co.uk/LWI28...17CWfRDC4ati5VU--ZCU2PuWHhr3On9hoCER0QAvD_BwE






It come with 5 year parts and labour guarantee (and a 10 year motor guarantee)! 
I believe Beko own the company.
The reviews seem pretty good and nothing else seems to come close at that price along with a 5 yr parts & labour guarantee!

The youtube review seems impressive - especially the waste pip that sends a message to the machine to say if there's a leak!

I think I may give this a shot!


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Neff stuff IME might have a premium price tag but they are not great products.

My parents bought a slew of Beko stuff after having their kitchen redone and it's still going today, I'm not even sure how long they have had the stuff but many years.

Our appliances here work extremely hard, near enough used daily irrespective of the time of year.

If you are going to abuse them then I guess the argument for the cheaper end of the market is strong.

Best thing you can do for washing machines and dishwashers is run them from time to time with nothing in and no detergent so the water has a chance to wash away any scum/build up.


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

ollienoclue said:


> Neff stuff IME might have a premium price tag but they are not great products.
> 
> My parents bought a slew of Beko stuff after having their kitchen redone and it's still going today, I'm not even sure how long they have had the stuff but many years.
> 
> ...


Well 've decided to increase the budget if I go for the Blomberg (£459) purely for the fact that it offers a 5 year parts and labour guarantee.

The current Hoover washing machine I have that's broken down cost me around £340 and had a 10 year parts guarantee but it's not much use when you have to use their service guy and they over-charge on labour.


----------

